# new guy here



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello, 22 year old guy here. Ive been crosstraining for better military performance for about 4 years now.  This included weights, running, calisthenics, swimming, long foot marches but bodybuilding per say wasn't a concern until a few months ago.  Even though I'm a pretty fit individual, the only six pack Ive seen was made by Heineken 

GOALS:
At 6'2 and 195lb, my body fat is at 15% I wish to drop my bodyfat to about 10-11% without losing much muscle.  From my calculations, I should be able to do it in about 10 weeks.  I am motivated, but hopefully, you guys with your flawless eating habits will make me feel guilty enough to stick to the program


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2003)

Heineken? I can't stand that stuff blech, MGD for cheap beer man 

Welcome


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2003)

Cool name  Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2003)

BodyByHeinekenª, welcome to IM!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 14, 2003)

For optimal gains, try switching to a real beer like Bass Ale or Newcastle.  



Welcome to IM!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Have you tried Pabst recently????    My dad is a regional sales manager for them so I have to be partial but I prefer good ole micro's living here in Oregon they are rampant.  And good to find someone close to my age


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 15, 2003)

Guys, guys, calm down.  Unless they make your beer brand comes in a neat 5  gallon home and office dispencer like this, I will not drink it


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2003)

Becks


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Have you tried Pabst recently????



I have not tried Pabst _ever._  If your pops were to hook me up with some freebies, _maybe_ I'd try it.


----------

